# Finally weighed Gemma!



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

*drumroll* .................







She weighs 2lbs and will be 14 weeks tomorrow!

I actually guessed she'd weigh 2lbs so I was spot on. If she were to follow the Chi weight chart, she would weigh 4lbs as an adult, but I've heard that the weight chart isn't all that accurate or consistent. Considering I don't know how much she's weighed during her previous life stages, I can't really compare her to the weight chart pattern.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

She is still so little! Penny was charting at 4lbs when I first got her, and now she is a whopping 9 lbs lol. Sometimes the charts can be a little off I suppose


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Caitlin, Chloe has been spot on with the weight chart for 5 weeks now... to the ounce. Now thats not to say it is accurate tot the final rate but she is gain weight to end up an adult weight of 4lbs too!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

missy_r said:


> She is still so little! Penny was charting at 4lbs when I first got her, and now she is a whopping 9 lbs lol. Sometimes the charts can be a little off I suppose


Wow, she's a big girl! I never knew she was so big from looking at her pictures. How old was she when you got her?



4bsingreece said:


> Caitlin, Chloe has been spot on with the weight chart for 5 weeks now... to the ounce. Now thats not to say it is accurate tot the final rate but she is gain weight to end up an adult weight of 4lbs too!


Ah, cool! I like 4lbs, it's a nice weight.  How old is Chloe now? I did not meet Gemma's parents, but the breeder told us they were both small. Her mother definitely looks quite petite from the pictures I've seen.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

She was 9 weeks. Yeah, it is hard to tell from her photos. She is shorter than Lion who is about 6 1/2 lbs but very stocky. Im trying to get her to lose a little weight because she is a bit chunky


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

missy_r said:


> She was 9 weeks. Yeah, it is hard to tell from her photos. She is shorter than Lion who is about 6 1/2 lbs but very stocky. Im trying to get her to lose a little weight because she is a bit chunky


Wow, 4lbs at 9 weeks? Big girl! Yes, I always thought she was smaller than Lion from the pictures of them. Must be because she is shorter.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

im in Australia so i weigh mine in KG /grams , all mine have worked out pretty spot on with the chart other than it was off by around 100 to 200 grams


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

She is a little girl! Chloe was 2.5 lbs on Thursday. She's going to be 14 weeks on Friday. Chloe hasn't followed the chart. When I got her she was charting 3.5 pounds. Now she's charting 4.5 pounds. So, who knows. I'm not going to count on the chart just in case.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby charted 3.5 lbs and at 6 years old she's 6 lbs lol she could maybe lose 1lb she's not really chunky but not skinny either lol


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oops, what I meant was she was charting to be 4 lbs at 8 weeks ( she weighed a bit over a pound then) and she turned out be be about double that size.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

sugarbaby said:


> im in Australia so i weigh mine in KG /grams , all mine have worked out pretty spot on with the chart other than it was off by around 100 to 200 grams


Ah, yes, we use kg/grams in Sweden as well but I am from the U.S. so I am used to lbs. She weighed .9kg on the scale, but we switched the units to lbs for me after so I could get a better understanding.



ljwilson said:


> She is a little girl! Chloe was 2.5 lbs on Thursday. She's going to be 14 weeks on Friday. Chloe hasn't followed the chart. When I got her she was charting 3.5 pounds. Now she's charting 4.5 pounds. So, who knows. I'm not going to count on the chart just in case.


Chloe is little too! It seems like a lot don't end up following the chart, so I won't rely on it either. I can't see Gemma reaching over 5lbs though from the size of her structure and the size of her parents.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Baby charted 3.5 lbs and at 6 years old she's 6 lbs lol she could maybe lose 1lb she's not really chunky but not skinny either lol


Seems like the chart is not very accurate. 



missy_r said:


> Oops, what I meant was she was charting to be 4 lbs at 8 weeks ( she weighed a bit over a pound then) and she turned out be be about double that size.


OH! Lol, okay. When you said 4lbs at 9 weeks I was like HOLY SMOKES! Haha, that makes a bit more sense, though.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

the thing that worked perfect for me was double their 12week old weight  , and thats what they are as adults


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

sugarbaby said:


> the thing that worked perfect for me was double their 12week old weight  , and thats what they are as adults


I have no idea how much Gemma weighed at 12 weeks, but it was obviously less than 2lbs, lol.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am chuckling at Missy's comment "Sometimes the charts can be a little off I suppose"...haha! 4 lbs. or 9 lbs. Close enough. That made me laugh!!

I looked at the girl's charts. 

Hope was 2lbs. at 12 weeks. Ruby was 2 lbs. at 14 weeks. Both are right at 4.0 lbs. now at 20-ish months. 

We did not get Eden until 8 months and she was 3.0 lbs. She is now 3.6 lbs. at 16 months.

The big girls followed the chart very closely. They were charted from as young as we had them to be 3 3/4 lbs.-4.0 lbs. and they are 4.0.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

LittleGemma said:


> Ah, yes, we use kg/grams in Sweden as well but I am from the U.S. so I am used to lbs. She weighed .9kg on the scale, but we switched the units to lbs for me after so I could get a better understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Myami was around the higher end of that weight at 9weeks old , she is overweight a bit now but weighs 2.9kg which is 6.4lb , cant remember how big keona was at that age but was alot smaller than myami lol keona now weighs 4.7lb


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Chloe is little too! It seems like a lot don't end up following the chart, so I won't rely on it either. I can't see Gemma reaching over 5lbs though from the size of her structure and the size of her parents.


'

I feel the same way. I don't see how she could be much more than about 5 pounds. Chloe is really thin. She's already lost her puppy fat it seems. One of my friends has a chi that's 7.5 pounds. She said that hers weighted more than Chloe does now when he was 8 weeks when she got him. I really want her to be within the standard size.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

She is 18weeks today!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Benny was 2.3 lbs when we first brought him home at 10 weeks old. He will be 6 months old on June 5th, I weighed him yesterday at 4 lbs 4 3/4 oz..


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

Milo was weighed yesterday and he's now a gigantic 3.6lbs at 17 weeks  I think he's charting a 5.5 lbs. His Mum was 6lbs and his dad was 4lbs, so it makes sense really.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Well Charlie isn't following the weight. Chart at all at 8 weeks he was 15oz so full grown he should have been 21/2 to 3 lb full grown at 13weeks he was just under 2lb so that makes him closer to 4 lbs at full grown so we shall see. What he weighs at a year old. So It looks like Gemma and Charlie are about the same size its going to be fun to see how they grow if they continue to be the same size as they grow up


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I am chuckling at Missy's comment "Sometimes the charts can be a little off I suppose"...haha! 4 lbs. or 9 lbs. Close enough. That made me laugh!!
> 
> I looked at the girl's charts.
> 
> ...


Nice, Karen! I love, love, love your girls. If I'm ever in or near Missouri, you can count me in on making the trip to Kansas City to meet your girls, lol. They are just perfect in my opinion. Who knows, I travel a lot. It's always possible. 

When we got Gemma, I guessed that she was around 1.5 lbs at 10.5 weeks. If I was as good at guessing then as I am now, then she would have been following the chart to be 4lbs as an adult. She is pretty small in her frame and she's not very tall, so I think 4lbs could be a good guess at her adult weight.



sugarbaby said:


> LittleGemma said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, yes, we use kg/grams in Sweden as well but I am from the U.S. so I am used to lbs. She weighed .9kg on the scale, but we switched the units to lbs for me after so I could get a better understanding.
> ...


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

My goodness... I did not realize how many Chloe's we have in here  Great minds think alike! Wondering if I should give Her a nick name on here so you all can keep them Straight! Lol


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

4bsingreece said:


> My goodness... I did not realize how many Chloe's we have in here  Great minds think alike! Wondering if I should give Her a nick name on here so you all can keep them Straight! Lol


There's quite a few! And your Chloe and Lindsay's Chloe look so much alike! They could be twins!


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't see Gemma being all that big either  she looks like a little mouse!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pastel said:


> I can't see Gemma being all that big either  she looks like a little mouse!


Haha, that is what my Mom says she looks like, too!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Benny actually feels heavier than he looks. He is very muscular, probably from the raw diet. His breeder seems to think he will be in the 5 lb range. I'm hoping he stops around there. He's not too tall, so that is good. If he stays this height and fills out more I will be very pleased.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Charlie also is very tiny he doesn't have long legs. His neck is maybe an inch in diameter his feet are the size of my thumb nail so he's pretty petite his dad was 31/2 lbs and his mom was 5 lbs so I really don't think he well be much bigger than that.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Mary J said:


> Benny actually feels heavier than he looks. He is very muscular, probably from the raw diet. His breeder seems to think he will be in the 5 lb range. I'm hoping he stops around there. He's not too tall, so that is good. If he stays this height and fills out more I will be very pleased.


I was going to say, Benny does not look like a big chi in appearance. It probably is muscle giving him the extra weight, and that's a great thing.



momofmany said:


> Charlie also is very tiny he doesn't have long legs. His neck is maybe an inch in diameter his feet are the size of my thumb nail so he's pretty petite his dad was 31/2 lbs and his mom was 5 lbs so I really don't think he well be much bigger than that.


Yeah, he's even tinier than Gemma. He'll be a small boy all grown up, you can count on that.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> There's quite a few! And your Chloe and Lindsay's Chloe look so much alike! They could be twins!


Yes they do!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My big guy was 4.8 pounds today!! He is just over seven months old. He's gonna be a big guy!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> My big guy was 4.8 pounds today!! He is just over seven months old. He's gonna be a big guy!


He is a big, little man!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Holly weighs 2lbs now at almost 7 months. Not sure what she will weigh as an adult yet. She was only 7 oz when I got her at 6 weeks.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> Holly weighs 2lbs now at almost 7 months. Not sure what she will weigh as an adult yet. She was only 7 oz when I got her at 6 weeks.


WOW, Holly is TINY! She's definitely going to be under 3 lbs as an adult. I can't believe she was only 7 oz at 6 weeks!


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

My Dexter is 5 months and only weighs 2lbs!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Munchii said:


> My Dexter is 5 months and only weighs 2lbs!


He's a tiny little thing, too! :daisy:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> My big guy was 4.8 pounds today!! He is just over seven months old. He's gonna be a big guy!





LittleGemma said:


> He is a big, little man!


Yes, he is


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my girls were both fully grown by 7 to 8 mths they didnt get any bigger from that point


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Luxie charted 4 lbs and is now 3.6 lbs (she has been 3.6 for a while now). She has been following the chart ever since I got her but she's still young, although it really does look like she will be about 4lbs.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Taz weighed 1.25lbs at 6 weeks, 1.47lbs at 9 weeks, 1.75lbs at 12 weeks and 2lbs at 15 weeks. Now at 10 1/2 months she weighs 3.5lbs. 

I was fascinated by that chart and checked it all along as she grew. I believe when I first got her she charted to be 4.25lbs as an adult but she was really fat!

If you double her weight at 12 weeks, it is what she weighs now so for her that method was pretty accurate. 

She is at what I would consider ideal weight now so unless she grows in height or length I think she'll stay below 4lbs.

Charlie weighed 8 lbs at five months when I got him. He is much longer and taller than he was then but slimmer and weighs 9 lbs now at 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Chloe is 18 weeks at 2 lbs 9 oz


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

sugarbaby said:


> my girls were both fully grown by 7 to 8 mths they didnt get any bigger from that point


Interesting. I've heard a lot of people say their Chis kept growing until they were 1.5 years old. Maybe not quite so much after 8-10 months, but they finally completely stopped after 18 months.



LittleLuxie said:


> Luxie charted 4 lbs and is now 3.6 lbs (she has been 3.6 for a while now). She has been following the chart ever since I got her but she's still young, although it really does look like she will be about 4lbs.


It would have been interesting to know what Gemma weighed prior to reaching 14 weeks. I'm going to try to weigh her weekly now to see if she looks like she's following the chart or not.



MiniGrace said:


> Taz weighed 1.25lbs at 6 weeks, 1.47lbs at 9 weeks, 1.75lbs at 12 weeks and 2lbs at 15 weeks. Now at 10 1/2 months she weighs 3.5lbs.
> 
> I was fascinated by that chart and checked it all along as she grew. I believe when I first got her she charted to be 4.25lbs as an adult but she was really fat!
> 
> ...


Hey, Terri! Haven't seen ya in while. Hope my little cutie pie Taz is doing well! And Charlie too, of course!

If the 12 week weight method works for Gemma, that would mean she'd be under 4lbs fully grown.



4bsingreece said:


> Chloe is 18 weeks at 2 lbs 9 oz


Little girl! I wonder what Gemma will weigh in 4 weeks.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Little girl! I wonder what Gemma will weigh in 4 weeks. [/QUOTE]

I am guessing pretty close to Chloe's weight


----------

